# Air Force One 1/144 Decals



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Does anybody know if any AF1 decals are made in 1/144 scale to fit on a 747. I've got a Airfix kit that I want to convert into AF1, but need lettering and the seal.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I can help. What I have is scaled for something much MUCH bigger, but I have a 1:144 Airfix 747 also and I can use it for resizing. My decal artwork is based on information received directly from Boeing. What the sent was very thorough.

I may be able to provide more than just lettering and presidential seal.

Send me an e-mail and I'll see what we can do privately.

[email protected]


----------

